# Flash Fonts



## falkman (Apr 3, 2010)

Hello there everyone,

I've always had the problem where in some flash applications fonts would not show up/work. I guess I never decided to actually post something about it to see if anyone had a fix for it. What I mean by this is like in youtube videos when you select the resolution, and the text does not show up, another place where this font problem occurs is the MySpace music player, were really no fonts show up. Does anyone have a fix to this?

Flash version: 10

Thanks,
falkman


----------



## falkman (Apr 3, 2010)

Wow... much easier than I was expecting. An install of x11-fonts/webfonts did the trick.


----------

